# Redesign AlexisMedia



## StaatsfeindNo1 (3. April 2006)

Hallöchen,

ich möchte meine eigene Homepage mal wieder umdesignen. www.alexismedia.de

habe auch schon einen Entwurf gemacht in zwei Ausführungen. Welcher gefällt Euch besser? Oder was würdet Ihr allgemein anders machen? Ist recht schlicht, aber gerade das finde ich an diesem Entwurf recht schön.

Weitere Entwürfe folgen auf jeden Fall noch.

Danke,
Staatsfeind


----------



## Meikel25 (3. April 2006)

Hi,

ich finde den zweiten Entwurf besser, da man die Navi besser als diese erkennt und ebenfalls die Sub-Navi. Leider finde ich diesen schwarzen Hintergrund nicht so gut. Das schränkt immer so ein.
Gerade wenn man Seiten ausdrucken möchte...

Mfg,
Meikel25


----------



## StaatsfeindNo1 (3. April 2006)

HI, danke für die schnelle Antwort =)

Das sollte gar keine Unternavi sein, die wollte ich ins display, also den kasten einbauen. Sollte das Bild einfach nur ein wenig auflockern, dass die Navi nicht so stur gerade ist.

Mit dem schwarz hast Du natürlich recht, nicht ganz dran gedacht, nur in weiß wirkt die seite nicht so...


----------



## StaatsfeindNo1 (3. April 2006)

Nur noch einmal kurz ne Weiterentwicklung


----------



## Meikel25 (3. April 2006)

Naja, es gibt ja noch mehr Farben als Schwarz und Weiß.
Das ist aber auch eben die Hohe Schule. Puristische Farbenlehre.

Weniger ist eben auch mehr, das alte Bauhaus-Prinzip.

Die Seite hat aber auch so kaum halt. Sie müßte am besten noch mit einem Rahmen gehalten werden. So hat der Besucher das Gefühl, dass das Bild mit dem Gras in der Luft schwebt.
Und die Sub-Navi (Impressum, etc.) verliehrt sich wirklich im Bild.

Man soll den Besucher mit der Navigation führen nicht verwirren.


----------



## holzoepfael (3. April 2006)

Der zweite Entwurf gefällt mir besser, da in der ersten die Navi verloren wirkt und jeden Moment runterfällt.Beim dritten Versuch gefällt mir der Rahmen wieder nicht mehr, da das ganze eine Art 3D Effekt erhält, was nciht zum Rest passt....
Zum Ausdrucken: Evtl. ist die Seite nicht zum Ausdrucken gedacht und somit schwarz eine gute "Farbe" ?!

Mfg Pendejo


----------



## Harzteufel (3. April 2006)

Mir persönlich gefällt der zweite Entwurf bisher am Besten. Wieso muss die Navigation unbedingt in das Bild? Ich finde es schwieriger zum Lesen... Gerade die freistehende Navi hat mir gefallen. Beim zweiten Entwurf würde ich das Bild links nicht einlaufen lassen, sondern genau die Breite vom Content-Kasten nehmen - ohne Verlauf, also ne harte Kante. Das Logo darf ruhig links daneben allein stehen bleiben... so fällt es richtig auf! Das der Content durch die dünne Linie begrenzt wird gefällt mir gut, aber außen noch nen weiteren Rahmen drumherum setzen würde ich nicht empfehlen... das wirkt dann zu steif!


----------



## franz007 (3. April 2006)

Zum Thema Durck und Schwarzer Hintergrund muss ich sagen dass das föllig irrellevant ist da ein alternatives Sylesheet für den Druck angeboten werden kann indem der Hintergrund dann Weiß ist.

Auch jede andere Farbe als Hintergrund wäre beim Druck nichts als Farbverschwendung.


----------



## foxx21 (4. April 2006)

Meiner Meinung nach könntest den Verlauf oben vom Gras noch schöner machen.
Ansonsten find ich's ganz OK


----------



## Harzteufel (4. April 2006)

Ich würde auf den Verlauf verzichten... für mich wirkt nen Verlauf immer so, als wenn einem nichts besseres eingefallen ist... versuch doch vielleicht den Rand rechts ne harte Kante zu geben und das Gras nach oben aus dem rechteckigen Kasten herauswachsen zu lassen... nur so ein paar Spitzen und wo keine Schrift steht (ich beziehe mich auf Deinen zweiten Entwurf!).


----------



## StaatsfeindNo1 (4. April 2006)

Vielen, vielen Dank schon einmal für die Antworten, Hab schon mal das Eine oder andere minimal geändert.

Ich fands rein optisch schon sehr die subnavi im Bild drin zu haben, aber für normale Besucher ist es echt zu verwirrend.


----------



## Meikel25 (5. April 2006)

Schon viel besser...  

So langsam wird's doch was.
Auch wenn Du die Sub-Navi anders besser fandest, es macht sich auf die Besucherzahlen bemerkbar, wenn die Navigation leicht und einfach zu "lernen" ist.
Man muss die Besucher führen und nicht verwirren.


Gruß und viel Erfolg...


----------



## holzoepfael (5. April 2006)

Vom letzen Beitrag gefällt mir nun die Version 1, da mir die zweite mit dem Raster im Hintergrund zu technisch rüberkommt, was zum recht nicht wirklich passen will....


----------



## Harzteufel (8. April 2006)

Ich würde den Rand ganz außen wegnehmen... Muss denn immer alles in Rahmen und Begrenzungen gepackt werden? Dann würde ich den goldenen Rand vom ersten Beispiel nehmen, da er einfach und klarer rüberkommt, als dieses verspielte zweite Beispiel. Weiterhin würde ich die Navigation untereinander setzen, ohne Einrückungen oder so... nen Versuch wäre auch noch, den Rand nur einen Pixel breit zu setzen... aber das muss man sehen! Gut gefällt mir, dass Kontakt und Co über dem Bild stehen... somit wird das Gesamtbild bereits ein bissl aufgelockert und wirkt nicht zu steif... noch besser würde es mir gefallen, wenn die äußere Begrenzung noch wegfallen würde...


----------

